# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart earbuds, earphones, hearables >  Elite Sport, wireless earbuds, GN Netcom (Jabra), Ballerup, Copenhagen, Denmark

## Airicist

Manufacturer - GN Netcom (Jabra)

jabra.com/sports-headphones/jabra-elite-sport

----------


## Airicist

Alexa meets Elite – and it gets kinda gross

Published on Aug 7, 2018




> Sometimes you need to buy things at inopportune times – with Elite 65t and Alexa, simply say the word. Wherever life takes you, third generation true wireless technology from Jabra gives you a stable connection from smartphone to earbuds – whether you’re walking in the park, or running in the gym. Elite Active 65t, with it’s snug and secure fit and an IP56 rating for sweat and dust resistance, has it covered.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Jabra launches the Amazon Edition of Elite Active 65t"

by Sami Mughal
August 31, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Jabra Elite 65T with Alexa - Hands On at IFA 2018

Published on Sep 3, 2018




> The Elite Active 65t earbuds now offer integration with Amazon's Alexa, meaning you don't even have to take your phone out of your pocket in order to use the virtual assistant.

----------


## Airicist

Jabra Elite 75t first look: the AirPods rival gets an upgrade

Published on Sep 5, 2019




> Jabra’s Elite 75t true wireless earbuds are a nicely upgraded product from the predecessor. Battery life has increased to 7.5 hours on a single charge, the earbuds now charge over USB-C, and they’re also 20 percent smaller.


"Jabra’s Elite 75t earbuds boost battery life and make the long-awaited switch to USB-C"
And it all fits in a smaller package

by Jon Porter
September 5, 2019

----------


## Airicist

New Jabra Elite 75T True Wireless | First look

Published on Sep 6, 2019




> Jabra's Elite 65T have been a darling of the true wireless earbud world since they arrived, and while it might be hard to imagine, the new Elite 75T are better in nearly every meaningful way. 
> 
> With its latest true wireless headphone, the $200 Elite 75t, Jabra might have just released the best earbuds you can buy.
> 
> The new Elite 75t true-wireless earbuds, which Jabra revealed at the IFA 2019 show in Berlin this week, improves significantly on the 65t’s longevity, with up to 7.5 hours of continuous playtime. For those who like to keep score, that’s 2.5 hours more than the Elite 65t. The 75t’s charging case adds 20.5 hours, giving you a total of 28 hours of on-the-go time before you need to plug them in.

----------

